# Silas? OH likes it. Stumped for middle names.



## motherearth23

So all of the names I've come up with recently have just been met with "that's a nice one". Then I was browsing names and said, what about Silas? And he turned to me and said "I really like that one." And he looked kind of excited about it, which made me really happy because I want the name to be one we both like a lot. 


What middle names go with Silas?? I like names that flow and our last name is Moore.


----------



## MUMOF5

I think that for me a shorter sounding middle name sounds better :thumbup:, such as:

Silas Jack Moore
Silas James Moore
Silas Jake Moore
Silas John Moore
Silas Luke Moore
Silas Zane Moore
Silas Drake Moore
Silas Tate Moore
Silas Blake Moore
Silas Kane Moore


----------



## motherearth23

MUMOF5 said:


> I think that for me a shorter sounding middle name sounds better :thumbup:, such as:
> 
> Silas Jack Moore
> Silas James Moore
> Silas Jake Moore
> Silas John Moore
> Silas Luke Moore
> Silas Zane Moore
> Silas Drake Moore
> Silas Tate Moore
> Silas Blake Moore
> Silas Kane Moore

Wow, I like Zane. I'd never heard of that name before. :D Thanks.


----------



## Caitie44

Oh wow, how weird... OH's last name is Moore, and we were thinking of Silas as well! We'd be using Camden, but I think I'd choose a somewhat longer middle name. Both Silas and Moore are short, so maybe something like Alexander?


----------



## motherearth23

Caitie44 said:


> Oh wow, how weird... OH's last name is Moore, and we were thinking of Silas as well! We'd be using Camden, but I think I'd choose a somewhat longer middle name. Both Silas and Moore are short, so maybe something like Alexander?

That's so funny! And what a coincidence you suggested Alexander, I literally suggested it to my OH in the car this morning! He said he liked it, but didn't feel like it was "the one". Haha.


----------



## MariposaTam

My initial thought was Silas James when I read the post title ;) Caitie has a point though, a longer middle name would also go well. 
How about: 
Silas Nathaniel Moore
Silas Emmanuel Moore
Silas Zachary Moore
Silas Anderson Moore
Silas Gabriel Moore
I really love Silas BTW!!


----------



## motherearth23

MariposaTam said:


> My initial thought was Silas James when I read the post title ;) Caitie has a point though, a longer middle name would also go well.
> How about:
> Silas Nathaniel Moore
> Silas Emmanuel Moore
> Silas Zachary Moore
> Silas Anderson Moore
> Silas Gabriel Moore
> I really love Silas BTW!!

I like Silas James, but James doesn't really appeal to me for some reason. I really like Zachary as a middle name though! Having a Z as an initial is pretty unique. :) I love all the ideas everyone is giving me!


----------



## MariposaTam

I hear you... James doesn't quite appeal to me either, but I just thought it flowed nicely :) SZM are pretty cool initials :D


----------

